# Loupedeck CT



## Deleted member 39308 (Dec 23, 2019)

Anybody using or tried the Loupedeck CT with Lightroom? If so what do you think of it?

It looks rather nice at the web site

https://loupedeck.com/en/products/loupedeck-ct
but the price is on the high side.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 23, 2019)

Maybe a nice addition to the 'gadgets' page? Gadgets


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind reviewing it, but they don't seem keen to send me a demo one...   I did have a quick play with the first Loupedeck model at a trade show last year and it looked like one of the most promising options I've seen.


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks like Loupedeck are exhibiting at The Photography Show NEC UK stand H133 in March. Maybe I'll go along and see if they have any show offers.


----------

